# Drehmoment für Fanes



## toddy (25. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

gibt es eine Liste für die Drehmomente der Lager und Dämpferbefestigung vom Fanes?

Finde auf der Homepage nichts 

lg toddy


----------



## Dropsrolle (25. Oktober 2012)

In der Bedienungsanleitung meiner Fanes steht nur Dämpferaufnahme Hauptrahmen und Wippe je 10Nm. Hauptschwingenlager steht, nach Gefühl und Freigängigkeit festziehen und mit mittelfester Schraubensicherung einkleben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaCrazyP (10. Mai 2013)

Ich schließe mich mal hier an...

Hat jemand Werte für die Längenverstellung des Hinterbaus (die 4 kleineren Schrauben) und den Lenker mit dem normalen Vorbau des Komplettbikes?

Mit dem auf gut Glück/ nach Gefühl Anziehen bin ich nämlich bei einem anderen Bike mal auf die Nase gefallen, was dann wiede teure Ersatzteile gekostet hat.


----------



## metalheadtom (10. Mai 2013)

lt. Bedienungsanleitung sind es 5 Nm für die Radstandverstellung.
Für Vorbau hab ich auch noch nichts gefunden


----------



## DaCrazyP (10. Mai 2013)

Ah, ich Blindfisch! Jetzt habe ich es für die Radstandverstellung auch gefunden .

Zumindest brauch ich mit dem langen Radstand die Kette (vorerst) nicht kürzen (wenn mir dieser zusagt).


----------



## DaCrazyP (22. Mai 2013)

So, um mal Licht ins Dunkel zu bringen: Habe gerade nochmal bei Alutech angerufen und mir wurde "handfest" = 5-8 nm gesagt.


----------

